
Hacker School and How we Learn (2014) - luu
https://web.archive.org/web/20140813031942/http://dpb.bitbucket.org/hacker-school-and-how-we-learn.html
======
jredmond
Updated link: [https://dpb.bitbucket.io/hacker-school-and-how-we-
learn.html](https://dpb.bitbucket.io/hacker-school-and-how-we-learn.html)

